# Installing 1 sub through stock headunit



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

My rear deck has 2 8" kickers and i was looking to add a 12'' sub to hit the lows but i wanna keep stock head unit for now. what would i need to run the 12'' sub from head unit


----------

